# Your favorite natural beauty products?



## SagMaria (Oct 2, 2007)

We all know that what we put ON our skin gets absorbed through our bloodstream hence using natural products contributes to our good health ...  why I am posting in this forum ...  What are your favorite products, cosmetic and skin, body, hair care?


----------



## nylonbits (Oct 3, 2007)

For skincare I like Dr. Hauschka and Jurlique's products especial Dr. H's Cleansing Cream and Rose Day cream and Jurlique's Calendula Cream. Weleda's Skinfood is a wonderful thick moisturizer and I also love their lipbalm stick!

I want to try stuff by Aesop, The Organic Pharmacy, John Masters, Suki and Trilogy... do you know if it's any good?


----------



## susanks1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Skin - Eminence
Hair - Aveda, John Masters


----------



## ra143 (Jan 19, 2011)

It's a shame not enough people know how great dr Haushcka is! I absolutely love their cleansing cream


----------



## angelspice (Jan 25, 2013)

Drinking water is my favorite natural beauty product. When I drink a lot of water, my pimples go away.


----------



## strix (Jan 26, 2013)

My favorites are: 

  	Ilia Tinted Lip Treatments in Blossom Lady and Shell Shock
  	Dr. Hauschka lip balm
  	John Masters Organics lavender shampoo and conditioner
  	Pai geranium face lotion
  	Origins Checks and Balances face cleanser
  	Bare Minerals Curl & Lengthen mascara
  	Alima Pure Mineral Foundation 
  	RMS Beauty Lip Tint in Bloom


----------



## Beauty Nerd (Mar 28, 2014)

I like to use argon oil as a moisturizer. You can use argon oil pretty anywhere (face, hair, nails, etc.). Argon oil is organic and since it's an oil it absorbs in the skin faster than a cream moisturizer would.


----------



## marie4u (Apr 5, 2014)

keune cosmetics are the best.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Jun 19, 2014)

My favorite beauty products are from the Essenzza Health it is natural and effective for me. I really love their facial mask because it has three varieties that can be used in all skin types. I am really happy that it has no harmful chemicals. Their product is the best and cheap.


----------



## akaaggie (Aug 15, 2014)

I am really into oils right now. I use tea tree oil for any problem spots on my face, coconut oil as a night moisturizer (face/body), and olive oil to moisturize at night.

  Is anyone else into oils? Has anyone tried rosehip seed oil?


----------



## Flavia (Aug 16, 2014)

I use tea tree oil too, I like the light burning sensation it gives - like it's doing something.
  I also use Aloe Vera gel for hydration and after sun exposure.


----------



## jillywojo (Aug 21, 2014)

I like sea buckthorn berry oil. I get redness and irritation on my cheeks and this helps to calm my skin.


----------

